# Block detection and signals.



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a zephyr extra with a 4x8 layout. I have only one bloc for the yard track. I was wondering if I need to isolate all turnouts and add blocks on the main track for switch signals and road crossings. I did not plan very well for this layout Lol. 

The effect I am trying to get right now is a light for the turnouts so my son can tell which way the turnout is going. The block detection would be for crossing arms and anything else I need to add? 

Also is the zypher enough power for a 4x8 we run 5 to 6 locos at a time and a couple have sound and as I mentioned before there are no blocks except the yard but the zephyr is running that also and I have it all wired together. I only seperated the yard because it was the last part I added and thou it would be a good idea to gap the rails.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I need more info on what type of Switches / Turnouts your using and what type of Switch Machines / Turnout controllers you're using and how do you currently control the Switches / Turnouts.


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry that would be good to know. Lol all my turnouts are atlas from #6 to #4 I am using caboose industries manual sprung throws.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok to start with you probably used the #202 ground throws, you would need to switch them out for the #212 because they have contacts to drive signal lighting. Better yet up grade to a powered switch machine with contacts like a Tortious Switch machine.

Adding blocks is only really purposeful when you need to add more power to an area with boosters, or for using block detection. It really will not do any good with switch position sensing.

Your pushing the envelope to how much the Zephyr can drive, you will notice things getting slow or loss on the sound decoder. Worst case senerio it will overload the Zephyr and shut down.


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

How do you wire the 212 for lights. I looked it up on line and it looks like it has a long brass piece that is not attached. I know this is probably a basic question but I am pretty new at this and I have already laid track and ballast in some parts do I need to dig up my tracks to install these.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

fundio said:


> Also is the zypher enough power for a 4x8 we run 5 to 6 locos at a time and a couple have sound and as I mentioned before there are no blocks except the yard but the zephyr is running that also and I have it all wired together.


I am pretty new to this sport, but one thing I've learned is that the age of the locomotive has a huge impact on how much power it draws. Locos from the 80's and 90's converted to DCC might draw 1+ amp, while newer ones might draw 500mA or less. Do you know the age of your engines?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The 212 has the contacts that work off of the ground throw movements, that will allow you to hook up LED's or other lights for indication of the switch direction. I have not used them myself, but I dont think it will require any changes to your track work, you should be able to just remove the existing ground throws and replace them with the new ones.


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Most of them are fairly new the only old one I have is a blue box but I put a new can motor in it.


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

That's perfect. Thanks for the info. I will get a couple this week and see how much damage I can do. What would you use for the led to go into. (As far as the housing) do they use lights for switching on the railroad? If so are there certain colors for switches?


----------

